# Greetings Earthlings



## KentuckyMason (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm new to the forum.  Stumbled across these forums by chance.  Looks like a good group.  

44 Years young.  I was raised 5 years ago at Robinson Lodge #266 in Louisville.  The lodge is now Robinson-Plumb Lodge #266 after a consolidation.  We're in our 2nd year since our Charter was formed and I am currently sitting in the South as Junior Warden.  

I am also a Shriner here in Louisville and a member of the Roustabouts.  We handle all the safety measures at the Shriner's Circus.

I'm into Guns and World War II Re-enacting.  Mustangs and car shows.  

Glad to be here,
DM


----------



## Keith C (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

I was heavily involved in re-enacting several years ago, American Revolutionary War (Portrayed the 1st Regiment of Continental Light Dragoons, Lee's Troop), US Civil War (1st Connecticut Cavalry Volunteers & 71st Pennsylvania Infantry) as well as WWII (327th Glider Infantry Regiment, 102nd AB).   Had a lot of fun and learned a lot of the true history as opposed to the sanitized version you learn in school!


----------



## LK600 (Jan 9, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forums Brother!  I have been looking at the Louisville area as a possible destination in the next year or two to move (that and TN).  Maybe I at some point can pick your brain about the area.


----------



## KentuckyMason (Jan 9, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Welcome to the forum!



Yeah for sure.  I'm currently with King Company, 28th Infantry.  We're doing a Siegfried Line at Hurtgen Forest next month down in Tennessee.  Pretty excited, it'll suck pretty bad I'm sure.  Cold and wet.  Good to know fellow re-enactors are around.


----------



## KentuckyMason (Jan 9, 2019)

LK600 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forums Brother!  I have been looking at the Louisville area as a possible destination in the next year or two to move (that and TN).  Maybe I at some point can pick your brain about the area.



Louisville is a fun city.  We have Bourbon and Horse Racing.    Lots of stuff to do here.  Good businesses too.  Not a fan of our current Mayor, but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 9, 2019)

Greetings and welcome from a fellow Louisvillian!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello from England


----------



## Matt L (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother, I'm down here in West Tennessee. You'll feel right at home.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome from Australia.


----------

